# Amish White Sandwich Bread  "Roller's recipe"



## diesel (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to try it.. and it was well worth it. 

After a few hours








Then I kneaded the bread for a few minutes and placed in bread pans to rise again.







The recipe calls for baking at 350 for 30 mins.  I used my convection oven at 325 for the same amount of time.







I removed the bread from the bread pan within a couple of minutes of being out of the oven.  Let them rest.  This is some amazing bread!  I will be making this on a regular basis.  Thanks Roller!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks good! I copied the recipe but too hot to try it yet!


----------

